# 'lamprologus' caudopunctatus



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

Just a quick question. Does anybody have any suggestions for how many lamprologus caudopunctatus should be kept together in a 55 gallon aquarium? Not sure if I should try to get a pair, or try to get a school of 6-8. thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think they school, I have 2 pair in a 125G tank and they don't associate much.

Would you have other fish in with them?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Pairs aren;t easy to sex but it can be done. I have read that they are found in huge schools in the lake but It wasn't clear where I read that (One of Ad's books) if those were juvi schools or what. I would never keep more than a pair of adults in a 55. I'm sure 500 Caudos in a 50000 gallon AQ would get along fine :lol: !

You should also be prepared 24inches of a 48 inch tank when they spawn which is all of the time. These things are like underwater rabbits!
That being said they are pretty and cool. Very good parents.

Sexing adults:

Look for a yellow tinge on the outer edge of the caudal fin in males+ if he's 3 inches he's very likely a boy as the females weigh in shorter at roughly 2 inches. Color can be deceiving but females tend to have a little bit less. Both sexes posture, dance and flare so that is not an indicator. You can, of course vent them as well but the easiest way would be to buy 2 big ones and two little ones and, if they are properly equipped males and females pair off very quickly... That is, if they're adults. Hope this helps.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

I did't think mine used up much space when mine spawned. IME, they have very small territories which they defend very well. Similar to buescheri.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd recommend that you start with 5-6. I've got two pairs and a single male living in a six foot tank just fine, although I did lose a couple of males to aggression early on. They don't school, but hang out somewhat together over the same pile of rocks. Nice fish and mine are always out in the open over the rocks. I rarely, if ever, see them venture into the rocks. Mine were spawning like rabbits as well until I tired of that and took their shells away. Still waiting to see if they'll spawn in the rocks, but no go so far.

Adult males are noticably larger and bulkier than females. Tough to sex as juvies, at least for me. One of the toughest fish I have, but not aggressive toward others. They'll go nose to nose with fish much larger if defending a spawning site, but don't go out of their way to chase down others or cause problems.

Here's a video I did of my spawning pairs some time back. The pairs still hang together even though the spawning has stopped. They also tolerate the single male hanging around. Great fish.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice video Tim. Did you have any catfish in with them?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Darkside said:


> Nice video Tim. Did you have any catfish in with them?


Thanks, and no catfish. The stock list is in my sig.


----------



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for the great responses. I currently have 2 but they never spawn. Not sure if it is due to my other tankmates or if they are the same sex. I am in the process of redoing my tank and am debating if I should keep them. I just posted my photos and info, so it should be up on the site soon. Ideally, I would like to buy a few more and hope for a pair to form...

I currently have two Malawi cichlids in with my Tanganyikans, so once I sell them I will be able to add more Tanganyikans. I'm pretty sure I have my new setup figured out, but am looking for one more species (xeno's, julies, or more caudo's...). Anyways, my ongoing debate will continue until I finally decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

My Caudos never hurt anyone else in the tank but I still seperated them into their own small setup because they where "torpedoing" themselves at everyone within 18 inches and, because I had housed them with other passive fish like calvus the others simply stayed away from that part of the tank which bothered me. that was in an 80 gallon. I just didn't like the aesthetics of all the other fish hiding while these two just had run of the tank.

I'm sure in a 6 foot tank you could keep a bunch but I meant that they could be a stress cause in a 30 as a pair.


----------

